# Video Shows Puerto Rico Officer Fatally Shooting Man



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Associated Press*

SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico -- 
Puerto Rican authorities said Sunday they are investigating a police officer who was caught on video apparently shooting an unarmed man to death at close range.
In footage first shown by Univision Puerto Rico, the officer, identified as Javier Pagan Cruz, is seen standing over a man lying face-down and shooting him at least three times - once in the head.
The shooting occurred Saturday when police responded to a traffic jam in the town of Humacao on Puerto Rico's east coast, police chief Pedro Toledo said. According to a police report, the victim, Miguel Caceres Cruz, got into a fight with police after insulting an officer.
During the scuffle Pagan's weapon went off, striking him in the leg, Toledo said. Pagan then allegedly wrestled Caceres to the ground and shot him while two other officers watched.
"He finished him off, yes, he executed him," Toledo told The Associated Press on Sunday. He called the incident "totally unacceptable and worrisome."
The Justice Department launched an investigation.
Pagan was hospitalized for a bullet wound to his leg and expected to recover soon. The two other officers had their firearms taken but have not been suspended, Toledo said.








Wire Services


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Murder Charge Sought Against Puerto Rico Officer in Taped in Shooting

*By LAURA N. PEREZ SANCHEZ*
_Associated Press Writer_

SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico -- 
An arrest warrant on a first-degree murder charge was issued Tuesday against a Puerto Rican policeman caught on tape apparently shooting to death an unarmed man.
Authorities say Javier Pagan Cruz, a 14-year police veteran, shot and killed Miguel Caceres Cruz on Saturday in the eastern coastal town of Humacao.
A videotape shows Caceres struggling with several officers before he is forced to the ground and a gunshot goes off, the bullet striking Pagan's leg. Seconds later, Pagan can been seen standing over the man and shooting him at least three times - once in the head. The FBI has opened an investigation.
Pagan was shown on TV leaving the hospital Tuesday afternoon in a wheelchair and wearing pajamas. He and two other officers who were present during the shooting were forced to take leave on Monday, a day after the videotaped confrontation was aired on Puerto Rican television.
Pagan previously was accused of using excessive force. But the complaint was dropped after authorities decided he used appropriate force to subdue a motorcyclist who resisted arrest in 2004, Puerto Rican police chief Pedro Toledo said Tuesday.
"There weren't any signs that suggested there was something bad in his character," Toledo said. "His supervisor said he was a calm person."
Pagan, 34, has seven other administrative complaints in his file, including a 60-day suspension for domestic abuse in 1999. The other complaints involved the loss of part of his uniform and failure to make court appearances.
The arrest warrant against Pagan sets bail at US$500,000 (euro368,000).
___
Associated Press Writer Michael Melia contributed to this report.








Wire Services


----------

